# Máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi Heavy và Multi Panasonic sẽ là giải pháp làm mát hữu hiệu?



## lanthanhhaichau (26/3/22)

Trong số những thương hiệu Máy lạnh Multi nổi tiếng trên thị trường điều hòa hiện nay thì không thể không nhắc đến Mitsubishi và Panasonic - đây là 2 cái tên thường được đặt lên bàn cân so sánh về ưu – nhược điểm ở nhiều mặt khi sử dụng. Nếu đang phân vân chưa biết chọn hãng nào phù hợp thì bài viết này Thanh Hải Châu sẽ cung cấp thông tin so sánh giữa 2 máy lạnh này để bạn có thể tham khảo.



1. Bạn biết gì về máy lạnh Multi?
Máy lạnh Multi là máy gồm một dàn nóng và nhiều dàn lạnh (từ 2 đến 5 dàn), hoạt động theo cấu trúc "mẹ bồng con". Mỗi cụm dàn lạnh như là một hệ thống, hoạt động độc lập. Với thiết kế dàn nóng chung, không sử dụng quá nhiều phụ kiện nên khi sử dụng máy lạnh multi sẽ giúp tiết kiệm diện tích lắp đặt và tận dụng khả năng tập trung làm mát phòng ưu tiên nhờ sử dụng hệ số làm lạnh không đồng thời. Có các loại dàn lạnh như: treo tường, âm trần cassette, giấu trần nối ống gió,...



» Tin liên quan: Máy lạnh multi hay cục bộ là giải pháp làm mát cho chung cư?







2. Điểm giống nhau giữa máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi và Multi Panasonic
Cả 2 dòng máy lạnh này đều ứng dụng công nghệ tiên tiến, công nghệ biến tần Inverter tiết kiệm điện năng tối đa. Được trang bị: điều khiển thông minh, hệ thống điều khiển đa dạng tiện lợi cho phép điều khiển độc lập nhiệt độ của từng phòng, lưu lượng gió, thời gian. Thích hợp cho căn hộ chung cư, biệt thự.



Bên cạnh đó, dàn lạnh của 2 loại máy này đều hoạt động khá êm ái, ổn định, không gây tiếng ồn, là giải pháp điều hòa lý tưởng cho các chủ nhà và chủ đầu tư tin tưởng lựa chọn.



3. Điểm khác nhau giữa máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi và Multi Panasonic
a. Máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi

♦ Ưu điểm:

Có nguồn gốc xuất xứ từ tập đoàn công nghiệp nặng Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) của Nhật Bản, máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy được trang bị những công nghệ nổi bật như:

- Thiết kế hiện đại, dễ dàng tháo rời ra để chùi rửa, bảo dưỡng và vệ sinh máy.

- Có chế độ tự làm sạch trong không gian, hạn chế nấm mốc và loại bỏ các bụi bẩn cứng đầu, giúp máy hoạt động ổn định và lâu dài hơn,...

- Sử dụng nguồn điện hiệu quả với công nghệ PAM, tiết kiệm năng lượng nhờ vào khả năng điều khiển sóng của dòng điện. Chế độ ưu tiên nhiệt độ theo từng không gian.

- Các chức năng giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe người tiêu dùng: Màng lọc Enzyme thế hệ mới giúp tự phân hủy các vi khuẩn và bụi bẩn gây hại, oại bỏ bụi bẩn, mùi hôi, và vi khuẩn, chống các tác nhân gây dị ứng.

- Dễ dàng điều chỉnh hướng gió thổi nhờ công nghệ Econo Cool.



♦ Nhược điểm:

- Máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi có giá thành cao, chi phí đầu tư ban đầu lớn.



[IMG]



>>> BẢNG GIÁ MÁY LẠNH MULTI MITSUBISHI HEAVY <<<



b. Máy lạnh Multi Panasonic

♦ Ưu điểm:

Là một trong những tiên phong công nghệ trên thị trường điều hòa, máy lạnh multi Panasonic luôn được trang bị những công nghệ mới nhất như:

- Thiết kế hiện đại, kiểu dáng thời thượng, luôn có sự đổi mới trong thiết kế.

- Công nghệ làm lạnh nhanh Powerful cool: làm lạnh mạnh mẽ với tốc độ cực nhanh so với điều hòa dân dụng thông thường.

- Công nghệ cảm biến Econavi với khả năng tự điều chỉnh công suất làm lạnh phù hợp thông qua phát hiện mật độ người trong phòng và nhiệt độ bên ngoài. Từ đó điều chỉnh mức nhiệt độ phù hợp nhất, tiết kiệm điện năng.

- Trang bị công nghệ kháng khuẩn Nanoe-G: tiêu diệt vi khuẩn hiệu quả và xóa bỏ mùi khó chịu.



♦ Nhược điểm:

- So với các loại điều hòa multi khác thì hệ thống máy lạnh Multi Panasonic phổ biến ở châu Âu hơn là ở Việt Nam.

- Chất lượng Panasonic khá tốt, nhưng giá máy cũng khá đắt.



[IMG]



>>> BẢNG GIÁ MÁY LẠNH MULTI PANASONIC <<<



Nếu bạn vẫn còn thắc mắc về 2 sản phẩm này cần được giải đáp thì hãy nhanh tay gọi 0911260247 - Mr Luân để được kỹ thuật của Thanh Hải Châu tư vấn chi tiết nhất. Với sự uy tín lâu năm và kinh nghiệm lắp đặt nhiều công trình chúng tôi sẽ cung cấp cho bạn những thông tin cần thiết, đầy đủ và chính xác nhất.



Khi cần mua hàng, thi công lắp đặt với giá thành tốt vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để chúng tôi hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh và nhiệt tình nhất.

CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU
• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 0898948576 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



NGUỒN TIN: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...anh-multi-mitsubishi-heavy-va-multi-panasonic


----------

